# BONE DRY Constipation....FREQUENT URINATION



## HazeyJane (Aug 10, 2012)

I didn't go to the toilet yesterday guys! But last night in bed, my back was KILLING ME...Sitting on the toilet just now having a tinkle, I try for a number two.IMPOSSIBLE, it was awful painfull.Are bulky big dry BMs usual for IBS sufferers?...I alternate, but lately my constipation has been really quite cruel Going to try fibrelight once more...Hoping that it's nothing more serious, got a Colonoscopy in September...


----------



## erinelizabeth (Jul 6, 2012)

Have you tried any stool softeners?


----------



## HazeyJane (Aug 10, 2012)

I using Fibrelight at the moment...


----------



## erinelizabeth (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh sorry! When I didn't go for almost 2 weeks once the only thing that seemed to help was the stool softeners after 3 days of taking them. The colonoscopy prep (although horrible) turned out to be a blessing. Its like starting your bowels over lol After that it has been easier for me to keep up on things. Is your appointment early in September?


----------



## HazeyJane (Aug 10, 2012)

It's on the 12th flower, tbh, this IBS has been a nightmare...Suffering lately with going to the toilet to urinate around 10 times in a night & 10 times in a day...It's a little worrying, got mixed BM's too..Constipation & Dhiarrea...Did I mention it's kind of worrying?? Heh, :$


----------



## erinelizabeth (Jul 6, 2012)

I have no clue regarding the frequent urination besides a uti or pregnancy :/All I can say is ibs does go back and forth from D to C and its never fun. Hang in there darling! I do hope you feel better.


----------



## HazeyJane (Aug 10, 2012)

Well I wrote in to Google IBS & frequent urination & I read that over 50% of IBS sufferers suffer with frequent urination... But it could be so many other things, far worse. I am 26 so, still quite young... But am suffering terribly with hip pain which I worry ties in with my frequent peeing...But I'm having tests so until I am told it's something or nothing I have to stop being so fearful but, when IBS strikes it's like your body is foreign to you..


----------



## Josef (Aug 19, 2012)

IBS is well known to come with Irritable Bladder symptoms. Every GP I have spoken to confirms that as well. They explained it's something to do with where the bladder is located, the nerves around it and how a bowel spams puts pressure on the area making you want to pee more.


----------



## erinelizabeth (Jul 6, 2012)

Well well you learn something new everyday I don't have that specific symptom so I couldn't relate it. Thanks Josef!


----------



## Rediscovering Life (Aug 26, 2012)

I have tried a number of things to remedy constipation. One of the most successful was adding olives to every meal. While this has not affected the size of each bowel movement, it has improved the passing of large stools by lubricating the stool and the GI tract. This means less straining (lower back pain) and less trauma to the rectum. I have been adding blended flax seed and prunes to my diet in an attempt to decrease the size and consistency of each stools. I'm not certain if this has been effective yet. I hope this helps you.Most of all, keep your courage up. You are not alone, you are not abnormal.


----------



## Rift (Jul 13, 2011)

make sure you're drinking 2 litres of water a day, although it won't help with the overactive bladder issue (I have OAB as well)


erinelizabeth said:


> The colonoscopy prep (although horrible) turned out to be a blessing. Its like starting your bowels over lol


You could try taking 2 dulcolax tablets and 25g or so of Andrews Salts to get the same effect (basically diarrhoea). But I've also had a colonic irrigation done a few times, it's not cheap but if you're badly constipated then it's a good 'sledge hammer' option to solve the issue quickly.


----------

